# Fall Pics



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful day today so time for some posing pics.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss Maggie you are the most gorgeous, beautiful blond girl


----------



## Kindi (Sep 24, 2015)

Lovely pictures of miss Maggie, she always looks so fluffy!


----------



## Spamalot12 (Nov 4, 2016)

Gorgeous! Shes such a teddybear!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think our autumn compares with your fall... but my dogs do enjoy a good romp through the forest 
The forest is looking beautiful, as is Inzi - the light just makes the curly girls look like black eyeless blobs


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures as always of Miss Maggie  she always looks so smart and the autumn colours suit her so much. I think that middle photo is possibly my all time favourite picture of her 

Lovely to see yours enjoying themselves too Marzi - pretty Inzi  so patient 

Here are my girls efforts


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

All the pictures are gorgeous. I think we need to see some from other peoples 'poos' too.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Each and every photo spectacular. I've been reading about natural reduction of stress and anxiety and how helpful "forest baths" are. Instead of bubble bath all you need to bring is a dog, or two or three. Our leaves are almost all gone, but my camera has finally turned up, so weather permitting I'll try for some photos of Rufus with tamarack trees today.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Dot - she puts up with so much!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh Dot  although those colours do rather suit you 

My two back out today 



















(and yes they had both been under the gate to explore before being called back to have a photo)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a beautiful path to walk the doggies along 2nd.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The path and the gate are both in a small bit of woodland which we love - but which always makes me feel very old as when I went to the nearby school it was a field not woodland


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Have just noticed this post and couldn't resist a picture of Lenny in the leaves! For some reason Poos seem to match all the colours of the leaves. Beautiful x










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

